# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cần các bác thông não giúp

## CNC FANUC

Cái này nó không liên quan đến cnc nên em không rành lắm các bác cho em hỏi có thiết bị nào định lượng được sản phẩm dạng bột không ạ, em ví dụ em cần 0.5 kg em cài đặt 0.5 kg đủ trọng lượng nó sẽ on/off thiết bị gì đó các bác cho em ý kiến với ạ, với lai có thì ở đâu bán ạ
Thanks các bác ạ

----------


## Ga con

Bác tìm mấy chỗ cung cấp thiết bị định lượng, bao bì đóng gói.

Vật liệu cần định lượng thường có 2 loại thôi, dạng lỏng hoặc bột, đa số nó quy về thể tích, một số ít mới cân trực tiếp vì khó hơn (nên đắt hơn).

Thanks.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## trung_tuan

cái này bạn mô tả rõ hơn đc ko. Thiết bị sãn có đem về dùng ngay thì chắc ko có. cơ bản là phải biết dây truyền bác thế nào

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này nó không liên quan đến cnc nên em không rành lắm các bác cho em hỏi có thiết bị nào định lượng được sản phẩm dạng bột không ạ, em ví dụ em cần 0.5 kg em cài đặt 0.5 kg đủ trọng lượng nó sẽ on/off thiết bị gì đó các bác cho em ý kiến với ạ, với lai có thì ở đâu bán ạ
> Thanks các bác ạ


bột em thấy 1 là dùng cái cốc, fill đầy bột vô , nặng nhẹ thì lót vào chỉnh thế tích, thay dổi trọng lượng thay đổi thể tích
pán 2 pro hơn là dùng trục vít

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## solero

cái này dùng trục vít + loadcell vừa thêm bột vừa cân được không ạ?

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CNC FANUC

Củm ơn các cụ em muốn tìm loại giông như loadcell vậy đó, nhưng loadcell đa số thấy anolog out nên phải thêm bộ giải mã, em muốn tìm loại ra on/off luôn mà cài đặt được khối lượng cần dùng, sp đây dạng bột ạ

----------


## Gamo

Analog out thì lấy con Arduino đọc là xong mà bác?

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CNC FANUC

Chế thêm arduino phiền phức lắm cụ gà ơi em muốn mua luôn cho đảm bảo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em cũng chủ trương mua đồ làm sẵn tiện hơn, cũng đang muốn kiếm 1 con như vậy đây

----------


## bientanservoplc

Đầu tiên bạn phải xác định vật liệu cần định lượng, rắng, lỏng, dạng bột... Sau đó chọn loadcell vào bộ độc loadcell. Bộ đọc này có ngõ ra analog hoặc truyền thông. Có loại đọc loadcell có thể xuất ngõ ra relay được luôn. Tùy ứng dụng mà chọn thôi bạn.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Đầu tiên bạn phải xác định vật liệu cần định lượng, rắng, lỏng, dạng bột... Sau đó chọn loadcell vào bộ độc loadcell. Bộ đọc này có ngõ ra analog hoặc truyền thông. Có loại đọc loadcell có thể xuất ngõ ra relay được luôn. Tùy ứng dụng mà chọn thôi bạn.


Loại đoc loadcell ra relay là loại nào ạ, ở đâu bán ạ

----------


## CNC FANUC

> cái này dùng trục vít + loadcell vừa thêm bột vừa cân được không ạ?


Nó ntn hả cụ

----------


## bientanservoplc

> Loại đoc loadcell ra relay là loại nào ạ, ở đâu bán ạ


Bạn gõ tên loại đâu cân giống như mã này nè: BDE-2017

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## bientanservoplc

Hoặc mã đầu cân này nhé bạn: Model 9186

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## solero

Đầu cân trước em bán có 200-300k rẻ bèo. Giờ hết rồi.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Đầu cân trước em bán có 200-300k rẻ bèo. Giờ hết rồi.


Ko biết giờ cụ nào có bán ko

----------


## solero

Cụ hỏi thử cụ Ryan xem còn dư con nào không vác về vọc ạ.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Cụ hỏi thử cụ Ryan xem còn dư con nào không vác về vọc ạ.


Cụ Ryan đang ở phương trời nào rồi ạ

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác chủ lấy mấy cái temperature controller làm chắc được đó, nó hoạt động cũng trên nguyên lý on/off khi giá trị đọc về (PV) đạt đến giá trị định trước (SV). Chỉ có cái là mình phải đổi đơn vị đọc về từ loadcell rồi cài đặt thông số cho đúng thôi.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Bác chủ lấy mấy cái temperature controller làm chắc được đó, nó hoạt động cũng trên nguyên lý on/off khi giá trị đọc về (PV) đạt đến giá trị định trước (SV). Chỉ có cái là mình phải đổi đơn vị đọc về từ loadcell rồi cài đặt thông số cho đúng thôi.


Cũng nên thử xem sao nhẩy. Hi hi mà rủi cái là dk nhiệt nó đọc trị số của nhiệt điện trở thì phải

----------


## nhatson

> cái này dùng trục vít + loadcell vừa thêm bột vừa cân được không ạ?


làm món dì mà căng dữ vậy cụ, trước em nhớ cân định lượng thuốc, thuốc là cao cấp nhất roài, củng xài step vs trục vit thôi, load cell de ktra thôi chứ ko dùng để định lượng
dĩ nhiên là... cái trục vít xịn  :Frown: , khoản này khó mà diy được

----------


## ntd1081

Bác nào cần đầu cân thì đây ạ, đã test ngon lành

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...dung-den/page6

----------


## Ga con

Em làm ngành tự động hóa đóng gói này một thời gian, máy khá xịn nước ngoài về nằm trong cả dây chuyền thứ dữ cũng hiếm khi nào thấy nó xài loadcell cân trực tiếp, toàn quy về thể tích. Lý do là ngay trong dây chuyền nó chạy liên tục, việc định lượng rất khó khăn làm chậm tốc độ đi; thứ nữa là đối với các loại bột nhẹ và số lượng ít, định lượng thể tích còn chính xác hơn cân khối lượng nữa (bột có 1g mà vỏ đến vài g).

Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------

